# Mj Candy Recipes



## petejonson (Jul 1, 2008)

wondering if any of you guys and gals out there got any good recipes for strictly candies and candy items. ive experimented with some stuff in the past like chocolate items and pondered making lolipops using a tincture but was seeing if anyone else on ROI had any good candy recipes.I also recently picked up the book Marijuana Cooking Good Meidicine Made Easy,
its an excellent read and it includes many great tips like the dosage of their recipes and what not and if their mild, moderate, or high. A MM patient wrote the book so i would imagine its a pretty credible source, holla if you want any recipes from it id be happy to list and share the one you pick


----------



## wishuponaweedplant (Jul 1, 2008)

isn't Mary jane candy all ready?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2008)

I would love some candy recipes, sounds yummy.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jul 6, 2008)

mmmm wouldn't it be good in fudge? I may have to try doing that sometime.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's a site with some recipes I plan to try.

Cooking Marijuana Recipes - Concept420 - Marijuana Entertainment and Information


----------



## petejonson (Jul 6, 2008)

some of the good recipes from the book i got are quick chocolates, bliss balls, honey chocolates, honey oatmeal cookies, honey whole wheat banana bread, honey pumpkin bread, honey chocolate brownies, butterscotch blondies, and sugar cookies. It also has sections on how to incorporate bud butter into prepacked mixes and on how to make mj butter,mj oil, mj coconut oil, and mj tinctures


----------



## ipleedthe5th (Jul 18, 2008)

those heavenly hash cakes frum that think sound INSANE


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

Marijuana Cooking Marijuana Recipes and Cookbooks


There are a few recipes on that link.. Caramel, fudge, chocolate truffles, scooby snacks..


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 25, 2008)

mmmmmmmm honey whole wheat banana bread, with chron in IT.....Damn that sounds delicious


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 25, 2008)

This is what I'm talking about!

Marijuana THC Lollipop / sucka TEK - Culinary Arts, Gardening and Brewing - Shroomery Message Board

Get hard candy molds here:

Hard Candy and Cookie Molds

Too bad this is only for chocolates (won't withstand the heat):

Confectionery House :: Chocolate Candy Molds :: Leaves and Acorn :: Marijuana Leaf Pop Candy Mold


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> mmmm wouldn't it be good in fudge? I may have to try doing that sometime.


i've made a whole recipe of fudge before with a gram and it lasted the longest time! got me blown! 
the longer the melt the fudge and break down the crystals in the sugar more the better it is... you just cant burn it! 
add the bud as its off the heat and cooling. if its too hot it wont work and if its too cool it wont extract the thc


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

diggitydank420 said:


> This is what I'm talking about!
> 
> Marijuana THC Lollipop / sucka TEK - Culinary Arts, Gardening and Brewing - Shroomery Message Board
> 
> ...


I would imagine they taste pretty nasty.. That reminded me of those marijuana lollis you can buy at Spencer's. They tasted like asshole too.

I used to think about starting like, a marijuana candy and bake shop. I would call it Chronic Confections.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

yea but those were fake weed taste... 
marijuana candy is bomb


----------



## Shannanigenz (Jul 26, 2008)

I've got one for a giant Reese's Peanut butter cup that uses cannabutter...and I do mean giant. Like the size of a pie, and omg its great lol I love PB cups, and we got tired of having to buy them so often b/c they go so fast  One of the ultimate stoner foods...


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

Shannanigenz said:


> I've got one for a giant Reese's Peanut butter cup that uses cannabutter...and I do mean giant. Like the size of a pie, and omg its great lol I love PB cups, and we got tired of having to buy them so often b/c they go so fast  One of the ultimate stoner foods...


I want that recipe!!
the ultimate pms food...


----------



## Shannanigenz (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> I want that recipe!!
> the ultimate pms food...


lol no kidding there... want me to email you a MS word doc (pm if you do)? or can i just attach it here? give me a sec to get it together and i'll just attach. Only thing I dont have on it is how to make the cannabutter, i know everyone has their method. Hope you enjoy, here is a pic of it compared to a regular reese's pb cup


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jul 26, 2008)

wtf dude pm that over here too, that thing looks so incredibly tasty.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

Shannanigenz said:


> lol no kidding there... want me to email you a MS word doc (pm if you do)? or can i just attach it here? give me a sec to get it together and i'll just attach. Only thing I dont have on it is how to make the cannabutter, i know everyone has their method. Hope you enjoy, here is a pic of it compared to a regular reese's pb cup


thanks you can pm it to me


----------



## Shannanigenz (Jul 26, 2008)

Sent to you guys, was too big to upload. Hope you like it, i swear it tastes just like the real thing + that little added 'buzz'


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks a lot! i cant wait until ext month XD lmao


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 26, 2008)

Shannanigenz said:


> lol no kidding there... want me to email you a MS word doc (pm if you do)? or can i just attach it here? give me a sec to get it together and i'll just attach. Only thing I dont have on it is how to make the cannabutter, i know everyone has their method. Hope you enjoy, here is a pic of it compared to a regular reese's pb cup


Why don't you just post a thread for all too see?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

and a link to the thread!


----------

